# ECHO bikes



## trialmax (4. März 2002)

Hey Leute habt ihr schon die neuen Bikes von ECHO gesehen???
die sehn ja ma Geil aus!!!
aber gibts dafür n Vertrieb in Deutschland?????
weiß das jemand oder hat des schomma jemand gefahn???
Danke für die Hilfe!!!!!
Prost 
Max


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. März 2002)

Der Jan Göhrig hat mir persönlich gesagt, dass er sich um dem Vertrieb bemüht. 
In einigen anderen Threads, zb das mit den Reifen wurde das mit dem Vertrieb auch schon gesagt.

mfg till

ps: kannst dir ja den anderen Thread zu den Echobikes durch, falls du denn noch nicht kennst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (4. März 2002)

Kann den Thread von Till nur bestätigen.
Ich war am Samstag bei Jan Göhrig, und auf die Frage nach nem 
guten und günstigen Trial-MTB-Rahmen, hat er mir auch die 
von ECHO genannt. Er meinte er sei momentan dabei sich um den
Vertrieb der Rahmen zu kümmern....

Kann es sein das die Domain www.echobikes.com zur Zeit offline ist? Kennt ihr ne andere Domain von der Company?

-frufoor-


www.frufoor.com
... dEr miT dEm bIkE tAnZt ...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. März 2002)

Hey Frufi! 

kleiner Tipp von mir: Lass das s wech! 


Was machst du  nun? MTB oder 20"?

mfg till


----------



## ChrisKing (4. März 2002)

steht ja auch auf göhrigs Seite dass er den Vertrieb übernehmen wird, da sin auch n paar bilder..


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. März 2002)

wisst ihr wieviel so ein 20" Rahmen kosten soll?


----------



## ChrisKing (5. März 2002)

Es gibt Echo Zeugs in Deutschland noch nich! Der Deutschland Vertrieb is grad im Aufbau. wenns neue Informationen wie Preise, Gewicht etc. von Echo gibt dann wird die der Göhrig auf seiner Seite schon veröffentlichen! Schau halt auf seine Seite! www.biketrial.de

Chris


----------

